# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  My first map! Recreating Endiness in GIMP.

## Shigure

So here it is! The first map I ever completed (following a tutorial of course), and my first post in the guild!

It's the world map from an old PS1 game called The Legend of Dragoon. I decided to practice on an existed map, and since it turned out moderately well by my standards, I will start my second one from scratch. My only regret is that I chose the easy route with ready-made brushes for mountains, forests and markers. I was in the final stages of colouring when I discovered a couple of tutorials in the forums that I'm eager to try out.

I'd love to hear your thoughts and critique, especially about the colouring and the name positioning (or pretty much anything out of the ordinary going on in the map) from the eyes of someone more experienced.

Also, attached is the original map for comparison. Thank you for your time!  :Smile:

----------


## Tiana

Stamps are nothing to regret. Many people use them for some of their elements. Only a rare few artists hand draw every forest. I hand draw forests for some styles, but use stamps for others, and the style you chose is appropriate for stamping. Stamping for icons is also appropriate. Many of us use icons we made, or icons from fonts as well, but for your first map, it is nothing to be embarrassed about!

I do recommend drawing your own mountains though. That is especially more rewarding than the grueling task of drawing all the trees.

It's a good first map.

I find the text a bit challenging to read, but the other assembly aspects look good to me.

----------


## Levtrona

I love it, it's brave, it's wild, great colors, everything i like.

what tutorial did you use?

----------


## Shigure

Thank you both for your input! I used this one http://jsigvard.com/dnd/maptutorial.html , skipping the first 8 steps because I had the outline already.

----------


## KMAlexander

That's a lot of fun. Nice work.  :Smile:

----------

